# Verpa bohemica cross section



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Note the cotton fiber in the stem and the cap connects at the top. A False Morel


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

hadn't seen any false morels this year until yesterday..
wish them greys would pop up here


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Woodie Slayer, I've been finding Grays the last 2 days. Most I've left cause they're way too small yet . I did get a few today about 3" The only Morels I've been finding are in the Hardwoods though. Verpa's are everywhere in there too. Even found 1 Gyromitra korfii yesterday, about the size of a blooperball.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

MJ nice pics. I also noticed that the popples were not producing unless they had a good amount of ash and beech mixed in them. But a popple stand minus those hardwood trees, disappointing this season to say the least.

I also noticed a lack of the verpa's until this week, but they are now up in full force. The color seemed off too, usually I do not get fooled by them but I went for 3 or 4 of them before I realized whet they were this year :rant: That almost never happens!


----------



## native son (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone ever eaten a false morel? My buddie swears by them. I picked about 200 of them this morning and gave them to him. From what I've read there have been no reported illness from this variety.


----------

